# 40G breeder, photo heavy



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Stock is:
10 neon
9 rummy nose 
4 otto
2 german blue ram

96W CF light 9 hours a day
Dry ferts twice a week as well as some excel

Thanks for checking it out, any questions ask away


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice Julian. You've got a set up you can be proud of.

Good balance in the aquascaping and great choice of fish!


----------



## KRS (Jan 15, 2010)

Your tank is Awesome I love the layout...
what type of light system are you using? do you inject co2 aswell.
your plant growth is great.

Question.. I am somewhat of a beginner starting up a planted tank.I would like to add some fish... with a wide range of colours that don't eat plants.
where can i get some to buy at a good price . i.e I like the ones in your tank
Big Al's is pricey

thanks

krs( beginner)


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

My lightstrip can run 2x96w CF but i'm only running one bulb as i have no co2 other than some excel and i don't want an algae explosion. Filter is only one eheim 2213 which i should probably upgrade as i got it before the bigger tank but it seems to be keeping up well so far.

Some one asked for a plant list so here we go. I /think/ its right though i've never kept an on going list and i might not have id'd everything right.

Cryptocoryne x willisii(on the right)
Anubias hastifolia (far back right)
Anubias nana , yellow (on the log in the front)
Bacopa monnieri (along the back)
Cryptocoryne Balansae(on the left)
Also some kind of val in the front, i forgot what kind
there is also a tiny bit of tiwan moss in there left over from another tank i'm trying to grow out again.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Very nice looking tank there guy! Great shots and nicely 'scaped.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I love this setup Julian. I hope you're as impressed as we are


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

new photos to follow soon, rock in the front has been relocated and now there is a space i need to plant more.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

love the tank julien...Nice simple layout..I think that is what i may have to do with mine is reduce some of the clutter.

What is that plant on your driftwood?


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

I really like your tank! It has great spacing and good colors.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice, the 40g breeder is one of my favourite tanks to use, perfect size for many applications. 
Cheers


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

nice. i really love how clean it looks  my plants are all over the place LOL


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey found my old thread so i can update it. 
Here are some new photos of the tank that I took tonight. Only have the one ram right now. There are currently 6 neons and 7 rummy nose at the moment i think. I'm trying to decide what to add next, suggestions anyone?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow thats really nice looking . I love the tanks once they fill in.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Your tank looks awesome. well done, i hope mine grows in as well as yours did.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good man.. The taiwan moss is growing out great.. its the cleanest crop of taiwan I have seen in a while. THe only suggestion is to slope the bacopa a bit the next time you trim. The more you trim and replant in the front, the thicker it gets. This way, you will see less stem, and more leaves.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Funny thing was the moss wasn't growing well a while back so it ripped it all out. Then i found a tiny bit of it still growing in the back so i moved it on top of that log. It seems to like it there and grows like crazy now. I think i'm going to add a tiger lotus plant near the front when i can get my hands on one. I also want to up my fish stock a little too.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah sounds like a plan my man.. I might have a few lotuss available soon. ask me in a few weeks.


----------

